# Yawgoo Valley Ski Area Exeter, RI 1/13/2014



## hrstrat57 (Jan 13, 2014)

I figured with temps in 50's for foreseeable future I better get over to the Goo or risk missing skiing at "home".

Deep cover still on open trails, manky snow caused by 50's and sunshine. Shaded areas ski'd awesome sunny spots were s l o w.
Stayed 2 1/2 got my fill and out.

$25 early week skiing, not bad deal. Maybe 20 peeps max on the hill. Ticket good till 8, might go back over after group learn to ski program clears out.

Brown ground:



Super crowded as you can see....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't explain why this is my favorite trip report ever.


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome lol. Still a solid base after the weather and rain.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 13, 2014)

Racking it in RI!!!

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 13, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Racking it in RI!!!
> 
> Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2




+1


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm shocked and impressed....Go Yawgoo!


----------



## skifree (Jan 13, 2014)

Is the tubing hill open? One of the best tubing hills around. Crazy wrecks after a thaw freeze cycle.  We used to fly way up into the net


----------



## Tin (Jan 13, 2014)

skifree said:


> Is the tubing hill open? One of the best tubing hills around. Crazy wrecks after a thaw freeze cycle.  We used to fly way up into the net



Oh yes. Some good times after class at URI and a few beers.


----------



## skifree (Jan 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> Oh yes. Some good times after class at URI and a few beers.


I like the way they have a pusher that will give you a spinning start.  Saw one dude fly right over the net on the side


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 13, 2014)

Dat headwall.


----------



## frapcap (Jan 14, 2014)

I keep forgetting about that place. Should go over there for some 1 ski drills.


----------



## SnwBrdr (Jan 14, 2014)

lol, new to the east coast - this looks crazy haha


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

SnwBrdr said:


> lol, new to the east coast - this looks crazy haha



Were do you live in east coast?


----------



## SnwBrdr (Jan 14, 2014)

Boston


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 14, 2014)

SnwBrdr said:


> Boston



Not to far from South Vermont have you been to the hills their yet. Sugarloaf trip in Maine with A zoners is coming up in few weeks very very cheap price and probably conserding the best or top 3 in North east you should go their is a thread dedicated on fourms check it out.


----------



## Mapnut (Jan 15, 2014)

Yawgoo is an odd sort of legend. I haven't been in many years but it doesn't seem much has changed. "Valley" in the name is appropriate. Approaching it from the west, there doesn't seem to be a hill anywhere around. You drive through level woods, and have to wonder, "There's a _ski area_ here?" Then you start _down _into a valley, 240 feet deep.

I had my only-ever skiing injury there (knock on wood), a permanently disfiguring one! I stopped on the edge of a trail, where the 18" of base dropped down to the grass and leaves.  My skis slid backward over the edge, I fell forward, a ski came up and chipped my front tooth!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 15, 2014)

Goo was closed yesterday but Max got out there and spread the goods around and is opening again from 12-8 today. I believe the tubing park will reopen on Friday. 

Notice I didn't label this a "trip report" = takes me 5 minutes to get there, not exactly a trip. Full disclosure I worked on Ski School staff over there for years and 2 of my kids taught skiing over there too. My other son was a liftie for a bit. I also live in town and the Goo helps a bit with my tax bill I am sure as one of the town's largest employers. I took a couple more snaps the other day I might have a shot over towards the tubing park. If not I will get some on my next drive by and post for all you curious AZ'ers...

As far as change goes the lower ledges area has been dramatically widened and the rope tow goes up another 50 feet or so..... previously lower ledges was just a small chute and the rope tow only serviced the bunny hill. Again, might have some better pics - I will check.

The website is actually pretty good now too, that is new, it is updated daily.

http://www.yawgoo.com/skiareaconditions.htm


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 15, 2014)

*few pics from 2011*

The parking lot view of The Max bar and restaurant, ski rental shop on lower level...



Gnarly Goo



View from the area of Lower Ledges:


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 15, 2014)

frapcap said:


> I keep forgetting about that place. Should go over there for some 1 ski drills.



Yellow Jacket is the king of 1 footed drill awesomeness. Spent countless nights till 10 doing my Lito imitations ha ha!

The steepness is terrifying....(these again are from March 2011)

Upper jacket (right side of image)



Middle jacket:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 17, 2014)

they have an upper and middle on 240 vert?  that's awesome!!!


----------



## Nick (Jan 17, 2014)

I can't believe I've never been to Yawgoo.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nick said:


> I can't believe I've never been to Yawgoo.



That is easily fixed no? Ski 10-2 and then hang out in south county or Newport for the day!


----------



## Tin (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone going.tomorrow? 10-14". I'll be there until 3.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 21, 2014)

Might have a chance, hopefully no wind hold.....schedule open at 12.


----------



## Tin (Jan 21, 2014)

Wind.hold?  Lol

Park one.car.at.the bottom and.one at.the top.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2014)

I want to see trip reports for anyone going out today!


----------



## Tin (Jan 22, 2014)

Here now. Good thing it is only a 20 minute trip. 
4 $%&%$# inches if that.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jan 22, 2014)

Took my kid over today she said conditions were great but got a bit crowded towards end of afternoon so they bailed out. I had too much stuff to do so had to pass.... 

Agree about 5 inches all we got here in South County but it was fluffy dry powder unlike the normal cement we get....nice stuff.


----------

